# suddenly sensors



## Patricia (Nov 29, 2009)

Just a note really to say, hmmm, feeling all converted to sensors. Yes, the numbers were out for 48 hours and remain sometimes off by 1mmol, BUT several things:

1) we let him sleep this morning without testing because we could see thing were stable from the graph, and knew how he was in the night

2) he's using it to check

3) he's using it to check

4) he's using it to check

The reason for above repetition: he went to town yesterday, ALL afternoon with some friends and in particular one young lady he likes a lot. Because he's straightforward, she knows he's type 1, so that's fine. What the sensors did for him yesterday was allow him to keep up with how he was doing without having to test all the time. In fact, because he didn't have a meal, but just snacked a couple of times, he didn't actually test once in 6 hours -- not ideal all the time, but in this instance he felt it to be a relief, saved him from some awkwardness, yet kept him safe.

Just thought I'd share. Can well imagine (and hope) that sensors will get better and better, and be part of his life in some form from now on. Not the be all and end all at the moment -- but a damn sight better than nothing. And I was so proud/happy that he took it all in his stride and knew what to do.


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 29, 2009)

That's really good to hear Patricia.

If you know what the lag and differences in readings are compared to your usual BG meter then you have something to go on... 

I mean it makes trend spotting easier, such as night hypos and if the basal is correct or lasting as long as you think it does.

What kind of sensor is being used? I'd like to do a google on it.


----------



## Mand (Nov 29, 2009)

Great news Patricia! I will be reading your sensors posts with great interest. x


----------



## bev (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats great news Patricia!

What a relief that E didnt have to test in front of a young lady!

I am not certain which type of CGM sensor your using? I just wanted to add a word of caution (not trying to burst your bubble)- dont always go by the numbers off the sensor! Out of 8 sensors we have used so far - nearly all have been almost spot on. But we did have one that seemed to go astray. On one occasion i had decided to not test during the night and the alarm went off on the pump telling us he was over 14mmols - so tested and he was actually 3. something! When i looked at the graph there was no indication of any down arrows - for some reason the pump had read the sensor as a steady 14 for quite a few hours. This doesnt happen often though - so dont worry.
What we do now is test every other one - just in case there is a huge difference. But so far (touch wood) all the other sensors are normally in sync with the finger prick test - give or take 1 mmol approx.Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Nov 29, 2009)

bev said:


> What a relief that E didnt have to test in front of a young lady!



Been there, done that, got the t shirt lol. I remember a year or two ago I was at my ex's summer ball and just got my blood machine and jabs out at the table and carried on. Mid jab I had to explain what I was doing to one of my ex's friends who was sat next to me!


----------



## Patricia (Nov 30, 2009)

Mornin all

Absolutely Bev -- we are certainly still testing when we haven't tested in a while, and of course don't act on anything re pump or wizard unless finger pricked... 

There is also the issue of having to tell the pump that we are using a new sensor when it's um the same one...so then for another 12 hours or so the numbers are out by a little...Do you do this? I don't know what kind of sensor we're using, duh... This one is from our pump clinic, so don't know if it's the same as the ones we'd use that we order ourselves...

So yesterday afternoon we had to do one of these 'pretend' sensor starts, and then partway through pudding bolus E felt he was going low. Sensor only said 8 something going down but he tested 4.5, so did have some juice because he was feeling bleh. The sensor never showed a lower number, and the down arrow stopped...Is this usual? I would have expected it to 'lag', showing the lower bgl after we had tested...

Tom, as the sole young man rep on here (that I know of! Are there more?!), I am always so grateful for your input. I have another question for you: have you found or do you find that you need different basal rates at night depending on general level of activity? We *think* we are finding that E needs a lower basal in general on a school night or after a day in town...whereas after a day at home with homework and xbox (!), maybe he needs a higher one? Literally a tiny increment, but somehow this seems to make a difference?

If this is true, eg if these differences are so fine as throw him around between a waking level of 6 and a waking level of 10 -- which is what we think may be happening -- then it's a real pain in the butt. This means that the basal rates would change not according to the pattern for the day (eg school or weekend, which we already have set), but on the day itself, so would need to be set manually. Argh. 

What do others think?


----------



## tracey w (Dec 1, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Absolutely Bev -- we are certainly still testing when we haven't tested in a while, and of course don't act on anything re pump or wizard unless finger pricked...
> 
> ...



Hi Patricia,

I have slightly different night basal rates, I have 3 programms set in total at the moment, 1 general working day, 2 day off, and 3 very busy working day/excercise.

The night rates are the same except for programme 3 , which in some places is slightly lower, so i find i do use different night rates which seems to be working quite well. 

I often switch rates throughout a day/evening depending on what im doing. How many programmes do you have set?


----------



## Patricia (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Tracey -- this is exactly what we are thinking we might need to do...eg switch programmes in the day or night depending on exercise etc...Interested to hear you do it.

At the moment we only have 2 programmes set -- school and not-school. The night basal rates are the same though for them...Wondering if they should not be, like you say.

Last night was better (a school night!), though he was still a little high. Woke up on 8mmols, having gone to bed on 12, then corrected. 9 in the middle of the night. May shift correction factor up a notch, to 1:6, therefore! We are keen to get to 'bedtime' number okay, then see how the night goes...But we are literally hammering that one down: in last two weeks, we have moved the dinner ratio from 1:13 to 1:10! Now think we are heading toward 1:9. The evening basal seems to hold him steady (so like, he was on 12 for a couple of hours before bed, we think!), so looks like ratio may do it.

Sigh. He's been just a bit too high for a week now. Not the end of the world, but still...too high.

Okay...I like your method of switching. I think he'll do this. Will first get night basals right.

Thanks!


----------

